# Tripe & freezer question



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Will frozen tripe, smell, permeate into other food, freezer itself?

I have a freezer dedicated for dog's raw food, but also use it minimally for the family.

Thank you for any and all responses.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not that I've noticed. You could double bag it.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Not that I've noticed. You could double bag it.


 Thank you so much for your response!! 
I want to purchase fresh/frozen tripe, but as my question stated: Need to share, some what, the freezer!

Awesome!! I am really excited to feed the "fresh" vs the canned!!
& yes, will double bag for sure!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine comes in 2lb packages. I put it in a glass quart jar in the fridge and give a couple tablespoons per day.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG, yes! I got tripe once and what little human food I had in that freezer I ended up throwing out as it just reeked. In fact, my entire garage stunk from the freezer. After that, even though I had it delivered to my house for other people, I never again got it for myself or put any in my freezer. Ew!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have a seperate freezer and refrig for the RAW.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Elaine said:


> OMG, yes! I got tripe once and what little human food I had in that freezer I ended up throwing out as it just reeked. In fact, my entire garage stunk from the freezer. After that, even though I had it delivered to my house for other people, I never again got it for myself or put any in my freezer. Ew!


This is my concern.....

I can not dedicate the freezer solely for dog, even tho that was what it was purchaed for!!

needless to say, my 18 yo son is very worried about his pizza's!! lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Elaine - how was it packaged? Was it a sealed bag?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

wow I was just looking at some in the store yesterday, it didn't seem to smell. Now I am curious lol


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Elaine - how was it packaged? Was it a sealed bag?


Yes, it was in sealed bags. Even after I refused to ever put that stuff in my freezer again, it was still being delivered to my house as a drop off point for other people. They changed to the plastic containers and I could still tell which boxes had the tripe without ever opening them.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

It may also depend on whether the tripe is frozen or fresh when you get it. Frozen it might not stink up your food, but if it's fresh I could see that happening easily. 
And I do have a separate freezer for the dogs, but if our main freezer is full we'll stick a few things in the dog's freezer. The fuse blew in the dog's freezer's area, and some of the stuff thawed before we realized it. Any food we had out there for ourselves had to be thrown out, it was gross.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yep...thawed or fresh tripe in the freezer is not good. I accidentally left a bag out when digging for other things one time...not pleasant at all. Mine comes in frozen so haven't had an issue but we don't keep alot of our food in that freezer. 

OP - If you don't have room in the freezer, I would continue using the canned tripe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

krystyne73 said:


> wow I was just looking at some in the store yesterday, it didn't seem to smell. Now I am curious lol


 
The stuff in the store will be bleached. They can't sell the green tripe for human consumption.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a small fridge in the kitchen for the dogs food. I also keep my soda in there and sometimes other stuff - when we run out of space in OUR fridge.

I have never had my food smell or taste like tripe.

Of course, I'm one of those weird people that LIKE the smell of fresh green tripe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also haven't had a problem with it smelling up the freezer. I thaw it and after it thaws, put it in a sealed container in the fridge(5# tubes) I was stupid and bought some tripe strips, OMG that stuff is nasty! It is just cut up tripe. I'll be sure to buy ground from now on.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

If the tripe is properly handled you should not have any issues. 

I have a deep freeze (chest type) and I do keep the dog food separated from the human food. My hubby built a divider for the freezer so I keep the dog food on one side and the human food on the other. I buy the tripe frozen and go directly home with it from the pet shop and put it directly into the freezer. At this stage of the game, I don’t let it thaw, *at all* (of course it helps me to have the pet shop less than a mile from home).

A few times per month I do have to thaw out the tripe. Once it’s thawed I put serving sizes into individual freezer bags. Each bag holds one meal worth of tripe. What I don’t immediately need goes back into the deep freeze (well, I keep about 2 days worth out). Before putting the freezer bags full of tripe back into the freezer I put the bags into a plastic storage container that has a cover. Then I put the storage container into the freezer to refreeze the tripe. 

I use the same type of storage container for the refrigerator. All of the dog food goes in to the storage box, covered, and allowed to thaw (if necessary). This includes dog foods other than tripe, too. All of our dog food is stored in the frig in a covered storage container. 

I don’t know if all this monkey-business is necessary but it’s worked for me. So far, no people food has been contaminated with tripe and/or tripe smells. eeewwww! :crazy:


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah it does. Before you freeze it or put frozen chubs in the freezer use zip lock bags that are clean on the outside, otherwise your whole frig will smell. Mine is in the kennel chest freezer and it stinks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you sure your freezer is working properly? I don't smell it when I open my chest freezer, dedicated for the dogs. I do smell it when it thaws, however.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Lauri, I am with you. I have this weird thing about the tripe, to me it smells sweet. Maybe just this batch. Reminds me of the dairy farm and the cows and silage (sp). I am wondering what the cattle were fed that this tripe came from? I have a freezer in my laundry room for the dogs frozen raw. I do thaw it in the only frige I have though.


----------

